# The Hangover



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG, this was THE funniest movie I have seen in a long time. If you guys like comedy, I definitely recommend you go and see this film...It was well worth the ticket price!


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 11, 2009)

^^I couldnt agree more


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see it...I was peeing my pants just watching the previews!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw this movie the other night and I loved it!!  Todd Phillip's movies are so funny!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2009)

Zach made the film. Actually, all his scenes were the only ones I laughed at.

But, am I the only one who thought this was overrated/overly hyped?

I LOVE these types of comedy but man, was I pissed when I left the theater. People kept telling me it was funnier than Superbad or "the funniest movie ever"... so not! Not even remotely. 

Sorry, lol...I had to vent but I'm just tired of people saying it was "the best comedy ever". I'm more of an Apatow fan, anywho.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 18, 2009)

i agree with pp i think people made it seem like the funniest movie ever but when i saw it i was like SERIOUSLY?! this? .. it was alright in my opinion


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 18, 2009)

I laughed. I cried. I snorted soda out of my nose.
It's a great movie.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

I saw it and I didn't like it at all- it was too stupid. Some parts were funny but I don't really like that kind of humor in general.


----------



## User35 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought it was pretty funny. My husband absolutely loved it...it think it is more guy humor.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

^Yeah, definitely more of a guy humor.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw it last night with the boyfriend, I thought it was REALLY funny!!! I recommend it!!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw this movie recently too! I thought it was ok and had its moments, BUT I think it's one of those movies that gets funnier the more I watch it. My only gripe is that it had Rihanna music. I hate her music.


----------



## LoveMU (Jun 19, 2009)

I love this movie!  Gets funnier as you watch it and way better than SUPERBAD!  SUPERBAD is teenage crap and this is sooo fun!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Zach made the film. Actually, all his scenes were the only ones I laughed at.

But, am I the only one who thought this was overrated/overly hyped?

I LOVE these types of comedy but man, was I pissed when I left the theater. People kept telling me it was funnier than Superbad or "the funniest movie ever"... so not! Not even remotely. 

Sorry, lol...I had to vent but I'm just tired of people saying it was "the best comedy ever". I'm more of an Apatow fan, anywho._

 

I've loved Zach Galafakjkfeiwruis ever since I first saw him in Fiona Apple's music video, and I totally agree with you. Without him the movie really wouldn't have been as good.

Totally agree on the Apatow comment, I wish they'd do a Freaks and Geeks reunion


----------

